# 2 cats need a loving home in Tampa, FL



## shannon mcginnis (Oct 2, 2008)

I have 2 ragdolls, male & female that need a loving home. They are about 5 years old & absolutely gorgeous. They are declawed, spayed and neutered. I'm expecting & unable to care for them. They are the best cats ever. I'm so sad to have to let them go & want to make sure they go to a good, loving home. They are registered with TICA. I live on the outskirts of Tampa, FL. If anyone is intersted please let me know; I will send pictures. My email address is [email protected].

Shannon McGinnis
cell 813-777-3395


----------



## PaulGreggandDolly (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are Shannons Two Beautiful Cats.

*Here's Zack*



















*And here's Zoe*


----------



## Erica1989 (Oct 5, 2008)

try posting on craigslist. or you can try contacting this rescue group - http://members.petfinder.com/~FL333/index.html. they have a few ragdolls listed on their page.


----------

